# Thank you whoever mentioned Bio-Groom Waterless Shampoo!



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I have to thank whoever it was who awhile back somewhere on this site mentioned Bio-Groom Waterless shampoo. I absolutely LOVE it! Every day I spritz a bit on a cotton ball and wipe her face into a lather with it in order to ward off tear stains. It is so easy, neat, and does a great job fast. I really like that you don't have to rinse it out. After lathering, I just use another cotton ball to dry her face and voila we're done. I prefer it to the Spa Lavish which I also purchased after reading about it here, because Ivy's entire muzzle and chest would end up wet by the time I had rinsed the Spa Lavish out. Ivy also prefers not getting so wet and having the entire process only take a minute. It leaves her coat clean, soft, shiny, and sweet smelling.

It also just rescued Ivy and me: Some people were already on their way over to our house who had never met Ivy. I took Ivy outside for a quick pee and poo before they got here, and for whatever reason for the first time ever a mess of poo stuck in her backside hair and would not easily come out! By the time I had gotten the big piece of poo off of her, her entire backside was a mushy pooey mess with guests due to arrive any second! 

I grabbed my Bio-Groom waterless shampoo, spritzed her backside and some paper towels with it, and in two minutes had her white and clean again THANK GOODNESS! Plus, her backside coat was only barely damp, not soaked as she would have been if I had had to use regular shampoo and water!

As far as I'm concerned Bio-Groom waterless shampoo is a MUST HAVE from now on! I love the stuff and thank you to whoever it was that mentioned it here! I am in your debt!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

YAY! I'm so glad it works so well for you and sweet Ivy    I think it's very convenient too! I love how sharing our ideas here can really help each other out


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

That sounds perfect for us when we travel with hubby on the bigrig...thanks..I was wondering what I was going to do about keeping her clean and sweet smelling on the road.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Marisa (hoaloha) was the first I recall seeing mention the BioGroom Waterless Shampoo. I agree, it has been a godsend for me too! Especially the evening face-groom-- so much neater and less stressful for the fluffs!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, it sure rescued me today with her messy butt and guests on the way over! I think it would be the ideal solution for living in a truck with a fluff!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Does anyone know if you can get it in Canada and if so, where?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Does anyone know if you can get it in Canada and if so, where?


Kathy, you can try Amazon.com or PetEdge.com-- they may have shipping to canada! Also, some commercial pet supply stores carry it too


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I ordered it from Amazon but it actually came from a private seller who sells on Amazon: Amazon.com: Bio-Groom Waterless Cats and Dog Bath Shampoo, 16-Ounce: Pet Supplies

It came quickly but... Our letter carrier came to our door with the box to show it to us because the box wasn't sealed and was open on the end. There was zero packing materials in the box, just the 16 oz. bottle of Bio-Groom rattling around in there and not even put in a ziplock plastic bag in case of leakage. The local postmaster had written on the box "Missing contents". However, all was good, there was nothing missing and it hadn't leaked. The seller just didn't bother to pack it well or seal the box. I intend to try to locate it from a different seller in the future.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

This sounds great! I just referred some on Amazon and can't wait for it to get here. I think it's just what we need for those nightly face washings.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It came in very hando earlier this week when Tessa was sick. I didn't want to give her a bath but she was Miss Poopy Butt Barfy Breath on Monday!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love the Bio-groom waterless shampoo and so happy that Marisa started a thread about it...i've tried about 3 or 4 different ones but never thought to try the bio-groom, not sure why but so glad i did!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I also love the Bio-groom waterless shampoo but until now I have never thought about use it on his face. Guess what am I about to do after post this? Clean up that baby face with cotton ball and Bio-groom. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Sounds great i think i should buy a bottle also ..


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but I just thought I'd add to it. 

I've used Biogroom Waterless Shampoo and I'm sorry to be the first to say this but I'm not thrilled. 

I've tried it on Kaotang's face and to remove pee stains and it hasn't done much for me. Maybe I'm biased in that I'd personally prefer to wash my hand with soap entirely rather than use a hand sanitizer. So while I'm still trying to find a way to wash Kaotang's face quickly and effortlessly, I still think her face washed with SPA Lavish feels so much cleaner than using the waterless bath. Plus, both Kaotang and I can't stand the smell! I know all Biogroom products are on the perfumey side but the waterless bath, maybe because it is rinse free, has too much perfume. Kaotang turns her butt at me the moment I bring it out!:HistericalSmiley:

If anyone can recommend a better smelling waterless shampoo, I'd really like that for when Kaotang has a surgery. 

Thanks everyone for sharing!
Love,
Kaotang & Dawn


----------



## Lilly_Toby (Jun 4, 2013)

I must try this waterless shampoo. I cannot keep my babies faces clean for anything!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

